# Dudes kids



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

Im going to try to upload some pics of Dudes kids.I bought dude from HoosierShadow last year.He is a very friendly,laid back buck.Out of 6 so far 4 are does,hope this trend continues with the rest of the does yet to kid.

Heres one of Dude,he camera shy so i dont have any good pics of him.
[attachment=2:jvcg7xe4]Dude 2-12.jpg[/attachment:jvcg7xe4]

Then Dude with Seven
[attachment=1:jvcg7xe4]Seven and Dude 2-12.jpg[/attachment:jvcg7xe4]

[attachment=3:jvcg7xe4]Sevens twins 2-12.jpg[/attachment:jvcg7xe4] The first kids is from my polled doe Seven,some of you might remember last year i had trouble with a kid who came out wrong and was stillborn,this is the same doe.No problems this year.

Then Coco with her clone of Dude,i think ill call him....Mini Me!!!
[attachment=0:jvcg7xe4]Mini Me 2-12.jpg[/attachment:jvcg7xe4]

More to come


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

This is Chewy and her triplets,of course all from Dude and all does.I might keep them all but will see how they grow out.
[attachment=3:2q5grizp]Chewys trips 2-12.jpg[/attachment:2q5grizp]

Some i thought i would share,it was funny watching the babies play with one of our tractors.
[attachment=2:2q5grizp]Driving Lessons 2-12.jpg[/attachment:2q5grizp]
[attachment=1:2q5grizp]The Alpha Male 2-12.jpg[/attachment:2q5grizp]
[attachment=0:2q5grizp]To the Victor 2-12.jpg[/attachment:2q5grizp]


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe they are so cute!!!

so glad this year your kiddings went much smoother


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Nice goats. I loove the pictures of the kids playing on the tractor.


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you for sharing! The picture of the baby sleeping in the tire is so cute!


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Awww! so cute I love the tractor tire pics


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute goats! Love how they make the tractor tire a toy!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Those pictures are awesome with the goat in the tire. Nice looking goats too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute and owning that tire and Rim..LOL :laugh: :thumb:


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone,i like to watch the babies play they do some crazy things.
Im still waiting for Candice to chime in, i want to know where the brown came from in the 2 doelings.Hopefully from her buck,he was a pretty nice buck.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :wink:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I do remember her saying that her buck was known to throw some color even though he was traditional. Who was Dudes dam? I don't remember. The kids and dude look good congrats on them.


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks Roger,if im not mistaken the dam was her Snow white,but i could be wrong.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Steve they are GORGEOUS! Congrats! Dude looks GREAT! What a big boy now! He just turned a year old on 2-23 :wink:

Wow, Coco's buckling looks JUST LIKE HIM! Very nice looking babies!

Dude's sire is the buck we had last year named Longstreet <sold him because we couldn't breed him to Madison - his daughter>. The lady I had bought him from raised a whole herd as well as her partner from his bloodlines/his sire. They got a LOT of color out of Dude's grandsire, and Longstreet threw traditionals, paints, and some solid colored kids too. In fact the buck she uses now is by the same sire and he's solid red similar to these babies. 









Dude is from Sweetheart 









Dude 3 days old <flirting with the girls and trying to figure the red doeling out!>













































So glad he threw some beautiful babies for you Steve and that your girls had a good kidding season! I can't wait to show pictures of him and his kids to my kids and husband  He was such a wonderful kid, always did have a great personality and I'm so glad that never changed!


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

I see where his color came from now,i thought he was out of Snow white for some reason,i cant remember things sometime.
Unfortunately Dude is all hair and horn,he has the thickest hair i have seen on any of my goats.Hes not skinny but just not alot of meat on him yet.I figure he will fill out more as summer gets here.

I still have 4 more to kid,2 yearlings and 2nd fresheners.Might be a few more to come yet.They didnt take with my older does and should be due in late April into May.

I am hoping to keep all the doelings from him but will have to see how they look this fall.If i do i will have to sell Dude and get another buck.

His temperament changed today also,i think he got mad at me for trimming his feet while standing in the field,i had him in a headlock with my legs while i trimmed.When it was time to go back to the pen for the night he was a little frisky.He had been playing with the babies and thought he was one of them.I guess he forgot what it was like being a kid until they arrived.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awww!!! Dude is very handsome  And his kids are adorable  :greengrin:


----------

